# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  violet

## leanne27

does anybody have any spoilers on violet? she came into the soap and there was this whole rumour about her having HIV, and then there was rumour that about her and charlie but i cant remember what it was does anybody know anything about that? because i think she's a really great actress and she should be given a decent storyline, i hope corrie wont let her go to waste like they did craig harris for years and years.

----------


## chec2k

I know what you mean, Corrie have done very little with her character.

----------


## jonni

Perhaps they are slowly building up her character like they did with deirdre barlow.....

----------


## RealityGap

hope so as she does seem to have great potential, and seems a shame she is so in the background

----------


## Bryan

i doubt shed wnat to go with charlie when it comes out what he did to shelly

btw wen does everyone find out? hopefully in 06 cus i cant stand teh storyline borinnnng, tryna beat little mo an trevor morgan, but failing

bondboffin

----------


## emma172

I heard the charlie rapes her

----------


## melmarshall858

now i have heard in yesterdays papers that violet and charlie get together which is what drives jason into sarah's arms

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh i read that in the sunday papers too, jason turns to sarah when violet falls in love with charlie!

----------


## girl2

Yeah I read that Violet slepts with Charlie and Jason and Shelley find out. Might be the start of the departing of Charlie,  :Cheer:   cant imagine he will stay round much longer if Shelley finds out. Does anyone agree

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah perhaps that is what snaps shelley put of it realising what he has been like all along.
or maybe she will just forgive him again and blame herself for driving him to it with her behaviour or fail to believe it like she did with bev and liz.
get the feeling violet won't be working at the rovers for much longer though

----------


## Snow Plough

i doubt violet would sleep with charlie cause shes suppose to be friends with shell. i read somewhere that it's violet who tries to help shell to start working and going out and stuff.

----------


## talulah

I read before though that Sarah and Jason won't get together because they go out in real life, and they think it will put a strain on their relationship.So they have said no to any storyline where they get together.

----------

